

6 Ways to get More Bang for your Heroku Buck - adampope87
http://www.stormconsultancy.co.uk/blog/development/6-ways-to-get-more-bang-for-your-heroku-buck-while-making-your-rails-site-super-snappy/

======
ericcholis
It's worth noting that while these are all very Heroku focused, the idea
behind many of these can be applied to any host. Here's my non-Heroku List:

1) _Offloading Assets_ Cloudfront+S3 pretty standard for any app these days.
Rackspace's cloud files is a good option as well. They also offer cloud drives
that function similar to EBS.

2) _File Processing_ Cloudinary seems to be the best overall option here.
Blitline.com works as well, but doesn't offer a CDN

3) _Background Jobs_ Iron.io covers this space quite well

4) _Offloading Search_ I've used Searchify on a medium sized site, it's one of
the better performing APIs I've worked with.

5) _Application Cache_ Memcache(d) is the obvious choice, Couchbase server
offers a quick and easy Memcached server. Memcachier and Amazon ElastiCache
are valuable options

For number 6, your mileage may vary depending on your chosen language. For
PHP, I prefer PHP-FPM on nginx using sockets rather than TCP.

~~~
noneeeed
Absolutely.

There's a tendency for people to get a server and sling everything on it
without really thinking about the different aspects of serving a website. As
always, it's all about using the right tool for the job :)

Heroku is a good example of this. It's absolutely brilliant for hosting
application code because it pretty much eliminates all our sys-admin work, but
it sucks at a lot of stuff. Unfortunately many people then complain that it's
slow or doesn't scale cost effectively.

I've become a huge fan of Cloudinary over the last few months for the same
reason, it gives me time to focus on things other than handling image
processing.

Thanks for those pointer for other options. There are so many toys in our
collective toybox that it can be difficult just keeping up with them all :)

